# Double DQ in OK



## jrock

I have heard some talk about a possible double DQ in Oklahoma in June. Does anyone know any specifics about this?
Jon


----------



## EdA

jrock said:


> I have heard some talk about a possible double DQ in Oklahoma in June. Does anyone know any specifics about this?
> Jon


should be a hot one at the least, record high for almost every day in June in OK is 100, average highs mid 80s to low 90s


http://weather.msn.com/daily_averag...q=Oklahoma+City,+OK+forecast:averagesd&weai=6


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Tulsa Slim should know something about this?

Aaron*


----------



## Charles C.

Was just about to post a question about this. The club has an incomplete entry on entryexpress, and I believe they had a similar trial last year.


----------



## Charles C.

Bump for any information on this ...


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Im working on it, its looking good, stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Charles C.

Tulsa Slim said:


> Im working on it, its looking good, stay tuned for updates.


 
Thanks! If you build it, they will come. :lol:


----------



## Tim West

Looks good for a June 6 and 7 Double Derby and Qual with Tulsa and Cimarron Clubs, pending AKC approval. Place is yet to be determined, but it will be in Central Oklahoma somewhere. We should have a good idea in the next few days.

Tim
V.P. Cimarron RC


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

You can now enter Tulsa Retriever Club DQ at:

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3341

Cimarron Retriever Club DQ should be up soon. 

Great grounds with plenty of water.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*The 1st Oklahoma Double Derby/Qualifying is on.* 

Enter at www.entryexpress.net


----------



## Tim West

A special thanks to Joseph McAnn and Rock Erin Kennels for allowing us the use of their fabulous grounds. Lots of rain, lots of ponds and good shade trees for all. 

Yall come to Oklahoma for some double Derby/Qual fun.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

All right, bring on the competition, lets get entered, not another trial in this region until Sept. The grounds are awesome the water is awesome. 

We need good participation if we want to make this an annual event. We may add another club next year and do a triple DQ if we get a good turn out. 

Entries close tomorrow night


----------



## Bayou Magic

Entries close tonight. Come gitcha some.

fp


----------



## Jay Dufour

Got some !! Gonna make it our mini working vacation......bout all a dog trainer gets !


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Quit a few RTFers entered and some really nice pups. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Tim West

Judi Carter and I are looking forward to judging some darn good dogs.

We are going to have some FUN at this trial. Lots of clapping, not much bitching (especially about the judges) and a Dow Jones number to start and a ROTATION.

Can't get much fairer than this!


----------



## RF2

Headed out from Alabama. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tim West

Drive safe. We're going to train on the grounds tomorrow to find some diabolical tests. HA


----------



## RF2

Anybody got any pics of the grounds?


----------



## Jeff Huntington

RF2 said:


> Anybody got any pics of the grounds?


 
Try this link for pictures:

http://www.rockerinkennels.com/faciliti1.htm

Good Luck


----------



## RF2

That's great! Thanks!


----------



## cpayne

Allen,

THis is a better link http://www.rockerinkennels.com/grounds.htm

the photos don't do the place justice and some it has changed a little since those photos.

Chris


----------



## Terry Britton

cpayne said:


> Allen,
> 
> THis is a better link http://www.rockerinkennels.com/grounds.htm
> 
> the photos don't do the place justice and some it has changed a little since those photos.
> 
> Chris


I second that.


----------



## Tim West

Just talked in person to Gary England, weather guru at News9 in OKC who says temps this weekend will be low 90's with 10-30mph winds.

Much cooler than the 108 degree trial we had in Woodward in September one year. (Folks seem to remember that one!)

We will have plenty of stuff to make dogs and their people more comfortable. Water, ice, tents

See you Saturday


----------



## EdA

Tim West said:


> Just talked in person to Gary England, weather guru at News9 in OKC who says temps this weekend will be low 90's with 10-30mph winds.
> 
> Much cooler than the 108 degree trial we had in Woodward in September


so what you're saying is that it really won't be THAT hot, heck just the mid 90s.......

glad I decided to stay on the sideline.....


----------



## Tim West

Hell, Ed, you'll be training all day in it this weekend anyway. What the difference?


----------



## EdA

Tim West said:


> Hell, Ed, you'll be training all day in it this weekend anyway. What the difference?


not all day, just until midday and I can quit earlier than that if I want and go home, sit in the AC and drink an ice cold beer...


----------



## Ken Guthrie

EdA said:


> glad I decided to stay on the sideline.....


Quitter! ;-)


----------



## Franco

Awesome water! How many total acres for training?
Y'all have fun at the 2DQ.

Go gettem' Dufour, glad to see a Cajun Riviera member make the trip!


----------



## cpayne

Franco,

The area with the ponds that are pictured is 160 acres. Another 400 acres was added in late '06 and might end up with an addition 6/7 ponds when all is said and done. And we have another 90 acres just outside of Stillwater.

Chris


----------



## Franco

I'll have to keep the place in mind, I like the daily access rates for training. Any clubs host their full trial there in the Fall?

Thanks


----------



## DKR

This will be my first time in a white coat, any advise would be greatly appreciated.

I'm also not sure how to figure out the DJ running order, so which is the first dog.

It's like the guy said, " it was a little like my wedding night, I was really excited, not sure exactly what all happened, it was over quicker than I wanted but, I want to do it again."


----------



## Jay Dufour

Thanks Franco.Will be sportin my Cajun Riviera lucky chapeau !!


----------



## Ken Guthrie

DKR said:


> This will be my first time in a white coat, any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Just take what you think you know "online" to the "line"..........

You'll be fine.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

DKR said:


> This will be my first time in a white coat, any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> quote]
> 
> 
> I'll be there to tell you what you did wrong


----------



## DKR

Tulsa Slim said:


> I'll be there to tell you what you did wrong



Well there goes the morning.


----------



## Judi Carter

DJ running order and calculation is also on EE.

Cimarron Derby (Sat) starts with dog # 15.
Cimarron Qual (Sun) starts with dog # 6.

Tulsa Qual (Sat) starts with dog #6.
Tulsa Derby (Sun) starts with dog #21.

See you there.


----------



## Tim West

DKR, we're gonna have some fun at this event. We're not solving world hunger here, we are just running dogs

Introduce yourself to me when you run the Cimarron Derby or Qual and I'll make sure you know the test, remind you to slow down and help you out as much as we can.

See you Saturday!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

DKR said:


> Well there goes the morning.


 
I may have to drive over for the event. just let the dog work DON!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

DKR said:


> This will be my first time in a white coat, any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm also not sure how to figure out the DJ running order, so which is the first dog.
> 
> It's like the guy said, " it was a little like my wedding night, I was really excited, not sure exactly what all happened, it was over quicker than I wanted but, I want to do it again."


dont overthink or over analyze the test, make up your mind how to run the test and dont get rabbit ears from listening to all the "professional amateurs" or you may end up wearing one of these white coats


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Franco said:


> Any clubs host their full trial there in the Fall?
> 
> Thanks


Tulsa Retriever Club


----------



## Bobby Lindsay

good luck Joe O'Brien & Kate


----------



## Franco

Anyone know how the lost Cajun, Jay Dufour is doing with his dog?


----------



## Labhunter

Has anyone heard anything about callbacks in either stake?


----------



## Mike Noel

Labhunter said:


> Has anyone heard anything about callbacks in either stake?


Just heard there are a couple left to run in the Q and its a big double.

The derby is a single and a double, I think they are still running as well as of the time of this post.


----------



## jrock

Any news on results for today?
Jon


----------



## Northrup Larson

"sit in the AC and drink an ice cold beer..."

I bet it is with your Avatar right ? LOL


----------



## Huff

any word on the results for the Derby?


----------



## TMURRAY

Huff said:


> any word on the results for the Derby?


Running a fifth series in the morning. Sorry thats all the info i got via text message

Troy


----------



## Huff

Thanks.

Russell


----------



## jrock

Does anyone know any results for the Q?
Jon


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

jrock said:


> Does anyone know any results for the Q?
> Jon


Dont have a catalog but 
1st-Alex Washburn- Redwing
2nd Joann Mackey 
3rd Chris Payne 
No other placements


----------



## okvet

congrats Garva Barnes (handled by Alex) on Redwing's big Q win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrock

Congrats to Garva and Redwing.


----------



## Rodney Crim

Congrats Garva!!!!


----------



## TMURRAY

Tulsa Slim said:


> Dont have a catalog but
> 1st-Alex Washburn- Redwing
> 2nd Joann Mackey
> 3rd Chris Payne
> No other placements


CONGRATS to Joanne and Kara

Troy


----------



## jrock

Does anyone know any results from the Derby that was supposed to finish this morning?
Jon


----------



## Juli H

does anyone know which dog Chris was running?

Juli


----------



## Huff

Juli, I don't think any chessies were entered according to EE, one golden though.

Any word on derby for today?

Russell


----------



## ghjones

Chris placed third yesterday in the Qual with Joseph McCann's black lab, Rockerin Mediterranean Irishlass JH, "Colleena". He didn't run any of his Chessies.

As for yesterday's Derby, sorry this isn't more complete (and I hope I heard all this correctly), but Chris said that one of Tim Milligan's dogs placed first, second went to Dan Hurst and Bullet, third to Alex Washburn's Ty, and fourth to Paul Rainbolt's Allie. Lyle Babcock got a JAM with Hoss. There may be more JAMs, but I don't know who they are. He didn't know how today's Derby or the Qual ended up. 

I watched yesterday, but couldn't go back for the fun today. There were some good tests. Beautiful grounds!

Gretchen


----------



## Huff

thanks!

Russell


----------



## maryhill

Go Viking Go: The Viking son named "Dealer" won the Derby and another Viking
son named "Ty" got a second!


----------



## maryhill

Correction: "Ty" got a third in the derby, owner Alex Washburn and Tim Milligan's
Viking son named "Dealer" is owned by Bobby and Shanna Farmer.

Signed a proud dad,

Viking


----------



## Huff

any other info on derby?


----------



## Rodney Crim

Justice Jammed


----------



## vanasa cates

Congrats Troy/Bounce and Bobby/Dealer on their derby wins and Dan/Bullet on two derby 2nd's. Charles


----------



## Huff

congrats Justice!

Russell


----------



## jrock

any news on the qual for today?


----------



## MikeBoley

good job dealer, tim and bobby and shanna.


----------



## freebird

Way to go Cindy Leonard!!! Her and her dog Lucy won the qaul today!


----------



## frontier

freebird said:


> Way to go Cindy Leonard!!! Her and her dog Lucy won the qaul today!


Congrats Cindy and Lucy on the Qual win.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

frontier said:


> Congrats Cindy and Lucy on the Qual win.


That is awesome , way to go Cindy!


----------



## BirdHntr

freebird said:


> Way to go Cindy Leonard!!! Her and her dog Lucy won the qaul today!





frontier said:


> Congrats Cindy and Lucy on the Qual win.





Tulsa Slim said:


> That is awesome , way to go Cindy!


Way to Go Cindy, You Go Girl!!

Carl


----------



## ghjones

Congrats Cindy and Lucy! Way to go!!!

Gretchen


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Fantastic Cindy and Lucy...


I understand Ammo Jammed both derbies but she was handled by someone other than her normal handler...but that's the breaks.

Congrats to the derby placements.


----------



## Twolabsplus

Great Job Cindy.....

We are sooo excited for and with you.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Way to go Cindy and Lucy!

Aaron*


----------



## SFLabs

Congrats to all placements. The Derby had some nice dogs.... Great grounds, good test, and great judging. Damn hot and windy!! Shelby Barnes who just 2 weeks ago at TRC Hunt Test who handled Sydney to a Master Pass, handled Sydney again for her Junior Handler Pass in the Derby. Good Job Shelby. Also a big congrats to Cindy Leonard and her Qual Win. The pictures below are of the Cimarron Derby on Saturday.

Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Gunners Up

Slim sporting his new "Donald Trump" comb over!


----------



## Tim West

Richard, that is damn funny! 

Thanks to all the folks who ran the Double D/Q this weekend. We had fun judging and hope everybody had fun running.


----------



## BonMallari

I dont know who took those pictures or did the photoshop but they are fabulous, I wish those were available at more trial locales, I would definitely purchase them...great job Cimarron RC


----------



## Bayou Magic

The photo thanks goes to Deb Wehnerof Santa Fe Labs, Ammo's breeder. You are right. The pictures are great as are the ones typically provided by Tulsa "Comb Over" Slim!!!

fp


----------



## Twin River

Congrats to Alex, Garva and Shelby for a great job this weekend.


----------



## Jeff H

Richard,

I'm not sure I would say much about anyone's hair.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Jeff H said:


> Richard,
> 
> I'm not sure I would say much about anyone's hair.


Its ok they havent had hair since 89


----------



## okduckboy

Lucy looked great in the Qual. Congrats Cindy. There were some outstanding dogs running this weekend.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Thanks ya'll !! Just got home (14 hr drive).Had a great time up there as always.Congrats to all the placements.Thanks for the support Booty ....we got a RJ in the Qual.


----------



## RF2

1650 miles later we are back in 'Bama. Thanks to the clubs, the workers and especially the judges. We saw some really good grounds and some very challenging setups; too bad we didn't have our A game. ;-)

It was good to meet some new folks that love the dogs. We had a nice time and hope to get back in the future.


----------



## Mark Sehon

Jay, congrats on your RJ!! Moving on UP!!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Nice meeting you Allen. Thanks Mark.


----------



## MardiGras

Congrats Dan Hurst and Abby! (picture is great too)!


----------



## SFLabs

Here's some more pictures taken on Saturday at CRC Derby. Enjoy.......


Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs




































Tim Milligan and not sure which Dog


----------



## Jay Dufour

Hey ...Nice pics ....Thanks !


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Don Ritter(DKR on RTF) and Go West Like a Rocket*









*Alex Washburn and Hawkeyes Redwing first series, went on to win the Qual*










[B][SIZE=4]Hawkeyes Redwing QAA[/SIZE][/B]
[URL]http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q187/PaulRainbolt/IMG_4522.jpg[/URL]

*Brody doing his thing*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Dale Sweeney and Pumkins Caprock QAA, Derby last series*.










*Pumpkins Caprock* 









*Dan Hurst watching Robbers Stray Bullet on his way to smack the last bird in the derby. Dan and Bullet took 2nd in both derbies*.


----------



## MikeBoley

Great pics. Congrads to all the winners. Looks like Brody had the most fun.


----------

